# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Проф. Кинесса. Физиология половой жизни

## AlexKeiler

Проф. Кинесса. Физиология половой жизни. Рекомендую. Там вы найдёте ответы на многие вопросы.
http://depositfiles.com/files/1369905

----------


## vip.life

Вах        ))))) !

----------


## Astafer

Вот и началось... Что ж, в сообразительности не откажешь! :)

----------


## SMARTER

:confused: Что именно началосьИ?:confused:

----------


## Astafer

Я имел ввиду "учебу". 

Вопросы могут быть, но это такая тема, что отвечать на вопросы могут только стороны непосредственно участвующие в разрешении спорного дела. Ответ со стороны- не всегда объективен.

----------

